# 8V CIS sputters during idle and sputter on take off.



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

1.8 jh sputters during acceleration until u give it a lil gas then it evens out until you stop or almost come to stop and the accelerate again.

During idle u hear it put put here and there during idle. If u give it gas it sputters but crack it wide open and there is no issue pulling that off.....

Any ideas? fuel, spark?


----------



## Str8pipingti (Oct 10, 2010)

what have you done with the car since you have had it. any back history??


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump. my car (1985 cabriolet 1.8JH) has the exact same problem, evens out around 4000 rpm. When it gets to operating temp it calms down but the sputter it still noticeable I'm new to the water cooled scene so all the help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

> 82 Scirocco


 My car used to behave exactly like this, and it was a problem with many faces. 
These cars are old now, and when they sit for periods of time, they can get a bit rusty inside the fuel system parts. 
If you completely dismantle the fuel system you will find the problem. 
I have just rebuilt my car, and even after a brand new engine, the fuel system needed new parts and attention. 
Mine required a new fuel pump, new injectors (clogged beyond recognition), new fuel filter, some new lines, lots of cleaning, and other miscellaneous parts. 
The good news is this stuff can be found cheap if you put in time to look. 
Some are not cheap, but essential. 
The fuel distributor can be rebuilt, the air flow sensor can be cleaned and lubricated. 
The WUR/CPR can also be rebuilt. 
CIS is a great fuel system up to 220 HP. 
(Some people claim up to 600 HP.) (Don't say that out loud.) 
The fuel accumulator($200) and fuel pump($180) and cold start valve($180) are reasonable. 
There is a company that makes new stainless fuel lines for our cars. 
I want to eventually replace my entire fuel system with stainless. Brass injectors. 
Also check your vacuum lines and hoses and gaskets for air leaks. 
You can get it to run flawless again! 

I think the fuel metering was on page 4 or 5 of my build. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4984133-8v-Build-84-Rabbit-Wolfsburg-Drop-top 

Some in tank filters get very clogged from sediment in the tank. 
Dust from dry summer months? Road grime? Sand? Dried mud? Wipe the area before filling? 
Lots of fine debris can make it into your tank every time you fill up. 
In 26 years a lot can happen. 

Are you running CIS basic? 



> My car (1985 cabriolet 1.8JH) has the exact same problem, evens out around 4000 rpm. When it gets to operating temp it calms down but the sputter it still noticeable I'm new to the water cooled scene so all the help is greatly appreciated


 Do you have a wide open throttle switch? Perhaps when you floor it the WOT is triggered. 
That would take the possibly non functioning oxygen sensor off loop.


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rabbitissimo said:


> Do you have a wide open throttle switch? Perhaps when you floor it the WOT is triggered.
> That would take the possibly non functioning oxygen sensor off loop.


 yea, so your saying that it may be the oxgen sensor? It does quit acting up once the throttle is half way down and and the big butterfly opens up


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

i fixed the problem. I started tapping on the injectors while it was running and when i hit number 3 it stopped missfiring....So i replaced the fuel line t othat injector and then it stopped. So i brought it home dropped in a new camshaft. Backed out of the driveway and snapped my diff. in my trans. Talk about metal shavings! Trans fluid was full of it....anyways i agree with fuel problem!


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

scirockinit said:


> i fixed the problem. I started tapping on the injectors while it was running and when i hit number 3 it stopped missfiring....So i replaced the fuel line t othat injector and then it stopped. So i brought it home dropped in a new camshaft. Backed out of the driveway and snapped my diff. in my trans. Talk about metal shavings! Trans fluid was full of it....anyways i agree with fuel problem!


 Is that the final drive held in by rivets? Snapped a diff! Oh well, 50 bucks for a used tranny. 
Get new injectors, and a fuel filter too. Big difference. Good luck! 



> *Originally Posted by Cabby 85*
> yea, so your saying that it may be the oxgen sensor?


 That and fuel issues like dirty gas or rust, and likely gaskets/seals leaking unmetered air, not allowing the plate to lift, thereby restricting fuel delivery. It is not hard, just takes patience and money.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

$50 trans??? where?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

sounds like it might be a cap-n-rotor issue. my GTI used to do the same thing..


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

scirockinit said:


> $50 trans??? where?


I have been wanting to purchase one of these myself, there are 6 available from the same guy.
I cannot put the link up or I may not get one. All 5 speed 020.
PM me if you really want one, if you are discreet and do not tell anyone I will point the way.
BTW, it was about a month ago I saw it. There may still be a couple left.

How much does it cost to ship to Fred from the US?


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

Glegor said:


> sounds like it might be a cap-n-rotor issue. my GTI used to do the same thing..


 My car had the same behavior and new plugs wires cap and rotor did not help much.
It did allow cylinder 3 to live again, though.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

pm this direction asap or im gonna loose my job!


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

